# The "Earn Your Turns" Thread Spring 2020



## ss20 (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm sure some of you will be out hiking/skinning up to ski this spring (I plan on it).  If we all communicate in one thread we can discuss who is allowing skinning/who isn't, what's skiing well, and how the snow is holding up.

Weekend looks cold and next week looks wet.  


If we could keep the COVID-19 discussion OUT that'd be nice...those that want to ski will ski, those who won't will not.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 19, 2020)

I noticed some skins while searching the web for ski deals.  Those things really cost $125+ a pair?  I would have guessed $10-$15.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm laid off but have switched over to mtb at this point. My touring setup is sitting in my buddies she shed in Colorado and my shiny new mad Russians skis have yet to get mounted as I'm waiting till I have the disposable income for a proper touring binding and skins. All you guys that get some know I'm jealous. I'm staying local and riding.


----------



## amf (Mar 19, 2020)

I was at Hogback in VT the first weekend in March. Skiing was ok, but definitely not gonna last long. Snowpack was barely half of a normal season, with lots of crustiness. If your going to skin this season, in-bounds now that the ski areas are closed is the only place to go.


----------



## granite (Mar 19, 2020)

Skin to win...…………..then drink some Gin to win.


----------



## slatham (Mar 19, 2020)

FWIW Bromley and Magic are allowing uphill. Not sure about Stratton's policy but from the CAMs there are people skiing. Mt Snow gives all kinds of warnings and expressly says no sledding, but no prohibition on uphill based on reading last snow report.

I am hoping to get to Bromley next week and skin. Love to think it snows at some point too.....


----------



## granite (Mar 19, 2020)

I was told a couple of years ago by a Pat's Peak Patroller that the uphill routes-the outer most trails on each side, are open 24 hours a day for free.  That they do this as a thank you to the community, for any type of uphill travel.  The only requirement was that you read their uphill policy on their web site.  I'm not sure how much snow is left, or if they have changed this policy or not.  I couldn't find anything on their website and I called but their office was closed.  Link to their uphill policy:  https://www.patspeak.com/Plan-Your-Visit/Uphill-Travel-Policy.aspx


----------



## granite (Mar 19, 2020)

One more thing on Pat's Peak, it's by far the best uphill policy I have ever seen, and I have read a lot of them.  You can even take your dog as long as it's on a leash.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> I noticed some skins while searching the web for ski deals.  Those things really cost $125+ a pair?  I would have guessed $10-$15.



Ha...you're not a willing customer?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2020)

granite said:


> One more thing on Pat's Peak, it's by far the best uphill policy I have ever seen, and I have read a lot of them.  You can even take your dog as long as it's on a leash.



I skin up pats all the time. I only take the dog when they are closed. Also only use the outermost trail when they are open.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 19, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Ha...you're not a willing customer?



I thought it was some coronavirus mark-up when I first saw the price.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2020)

I plan to be at Crotched tomorrow. There's been a ton of uphill traffic. 3 inches or so today and reports were good, although I wasn't there. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> I plan to be at Crotched tomorrow. There's been a ton of uphill traffic. 3 inches or so today and reports were good, although I wasn't there.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



It turned to a cold drizzle and most of it melted


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> It turned to a cold drizzle and most of it melted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I'm sure. But 65 degrees should be enough to soften the snow tomorrow. The time between the morning showers and evening chance of showers should be decent. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2020)

Friday
Showers likely, with thunderstorms also possible after 2pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail and gusty winds


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Friday
> Showers likely, with thunderstorms also possible after 2pm. Some of the storms could produce small hail and gusty winds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Timing will be key for sure 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lots of folks skinning Hunter. Many trails groomed before they pulled the plug on Saturday. We'll be out Saturday


----------



## Terry (Mar 20, 2020)

I plan on skinning Shawnee Peak tonight after work and both days this weekend. I do this every season after they close so no different other than more trail options right now.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 22, 2020)

slatham said:


> FWIW Bromley and Magic are allowing uphill. Not sure about Stratton's policy but from the CAMs there are people skiing. Mt Snow gives all kinds of warnings and expressly says no sledding, but no prohibition on uphill based on reading last snow report.
> 
> I am hoping to get to Bromley next week and skin. Love to think it snows at some point too.....



Bromley's website says uphill is closed.  Mt snow webcams disabled.  I did see a few folks at Stratton so I might give it a shot, and if kicked out, head over to Magic.


----------



## slatham (Mar 22, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Bromley's website says uphill is closed.  Mt snow webcams disabled.  I did see a few folks at Stratton so I might give it a shot, and if kicked out, head over to Magic.



For Bromley that is probably just the official stance. I highly doubt they are enforcing. In fact the new cam right now shows 2 people skinning and two people hiking. At your own risk obviously. And observing social distancing.....


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Mar 22, 2020)

Original May Gibbs artwork from the 1918 Spanish Flu...... and history repeats again.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 23, 2020)

Things around here have been frozen up pretty damn solid the past couple of days. Took the dog out for a walk yesterday that included some of the low-elevation terrain at Sunday River, and the sunny side of Roadrunner was soft enough to walk on, but the terrain below Easy Street on South Ridge was difficult to walk up (had to follow a snowmachine track) and would have made for filling-rattling skiing at best. I can only guess at how terrifying the upper-mountain stuff would be, as everything softened significantly before freezing back up hard.

If the forecast holds over the next 24 hours, we're going to end up with a small to middling amount of fresh snow on a layer of solid ice, with the fresh snow hiding the irregularities in that ice. If you're planning to ascend, bring your crampons. If you don't have crampons, an axe, and the knowledge of how to use them, it might be a good time not to be on anything steep enough to slide down. Visual learners are advised to check out the Mount Washington Avalanche Center social media feeds; they posted some pretty good slide-the-headwall videos.


----------



## Edd (Mar 23, 2020)

Article on skinning up hills in New England right now. References to Jay, Pico, and Gunstock. 


https://www.skijournal.com/most-ski...rs-during-the-coronavirus-pandemic-stay-away/


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 23, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> I went to the River this morning, not sure what to expect. I found some groomer trails and had no problems. Apparently, they are dropping the tillers as they go about business at the River. I watched them remove seat covers at Barker, sleds from the sled sheds at Lift 2 (South Ridge Express).
> 
> Snow tonight!



That’s pretty nice of SR. How high did you go?


----------



## granite (Mar 24, 2020)

Cannon posted this on their conditions page yesterday:

March 23, 2020 - A Note About Skinning:

Please be safe! Snow conditions in Franconia Notch and at Cannon have been icy and unforgiving after several freeze-thaw cycles. Even with new snow, that can still present many dangers and unforeseen risks. Please know that if you choose to hike or skin (or participate in any other activity) at Cannon or in Franconia Notch at this time, you do so completely at your own risk and at the risk of others. Cannon Mountain’s Patrol personnel are not on property, and any rescue required would involve significant delays and risk to our local emergency responders who’ve already been stretched thin by the COVID-19 pandemic. We encourage you to practice social distancing and avoid unnecessary risks.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 24, 2020)

For visual thinkers (from Maine, but the weather pattern has been pretty consistent regionally):






I'm not saying there were no good turns, but the underlayer was very evident and it's pretty eye-opening how much of an impact a lack of tilling has. If you're going to skin, please do so local to wherever you are, and expect variable conditions (especially with the temperature swings this week, I'd expect wallpaper paste in some areas until we get a proper corn cycle).


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 24, 2020)

Pats peak had some sierra cement this afternoon. 7-8" had fallen over night but it had compacted down 4=5 by the time I got there at 2. Lots of tracks but didn't see many people - maybe 6 or 7. Hard to turn, scary to go straight with the fear of the skis sticking and me flying forward. Still better than sitting at home.


----------



## skiur (Mar 24, 2020)

Killington/Pico now closed to uphill travel .  Apparently the mountain was pretty busy with the new snow today.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 24, 2020)

Most of the day there was at least one person on Stratton's Summit cam.


----------



## 180 (Mar 24, 2020)

Belt Parkway yesterday
https://photos.app.goo.gl/n1rRAJoU8zQ9VHzr8


----------



## tumbler (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a feeling most if not all mountains will close to uphill traffic. All it will take is one accident or injury that the EMT's need to deal with instead of having ski patrol.  It will be under the guise of essential resources being taken away from responding to normal emergencies.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 25, 2020)

*The &quot;Earn Your Turns&quot; Thread Spring 2020*

Sent from my iPhone using Ta


----------



## machski (Mar 25, 2020)

tumbler said:


> I have a feeling most if not all mountains will close to uphill traffic. All it will take is one accident or injury that the EMT's need to deal with instead of having ski patrol.  It will be under the guise of essential resources being taken away from responding to normal emergencies.


Maybe, but I know at Sunday River, while they have posted no patrol on duty, you assume your own recovery, patrol is in fact still around.  They are still taking the mountain down to its summer state (tower pads down, ropes down, etc).  For how much longer, who knows.  But for now, if a call came in, pretty sure the mountain would be the one doing the rescue (and I would hope charging the injured party for it too).

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 25, 2020)

There’s been a good deal of congregation at Gunstock in the parking lot and at the Pan Pub deck on the summit. Word is they’ll start blocking access to the deck. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 25, 2020)

Took a bunch of runs at the Front Yard ski area today. I have it at 27 to 33 vertical depending on the run. Getting thin. May be closing day [emoji3525]

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2020)

180 said:


> Belt Parkway yesterday
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/n1rRAJoU8zQ9VHzr8



I thought Hunter said no up hill traffic allowed?


----------



## 180 (Mar 25, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I thought Hunter said no up hill traffic allowed?


Nope at your own risk.
Today
https://photos.app.goo.gl/AN1dpcb9gGtX9e737


----------



## flakeydog (Mar 25, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> Took a bunch of runs at the Front Yard ski area today. I have it at 27 to 33 vertical depending on the run. Getting thin. May be closing day [emoji3525]View attachment 26641
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice- I like those skis!


----------



## 180 (Mar 26, 2020)

3/26
https://photos.app.goo.gl/kSaUoxG8U13cvrWa7


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 26, 2020)

flakeydog said:


> Nice- I like those skis!


Meier Quickdraws 88 waist. I don't love them, but the price was right. Compliments of Cabot cheese. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 27, 2020)

180 said:


> 3/26
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/kSaUoxG8U13cvrWa7



Hiking tomorrow...


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 28, 2020)

*The &quot;Earn Your Turns&quot; Thread Spring 2020*

Here in Colorado backcountry skiing has been shut down after Loveland Pass was mobbed.

A snowboarder ignoring the ban and was chasing powder after a storm triggered an avalanche that closed I 70.  All ski areas are discouraging uphill access since many of their ski patrol and rescue personnel are helping areas due to COVID 19.


https://www.outtherecolorado.com/backcountry-recreation-banned-in-colorado-mountain-county/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Mar 29, 2020)

past 2 days... it takes a minute for the videos to load.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/9tQbwE3WrTyEh1mX8


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hunter yesterday. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/iDnri2Kw3pNb8SaN7


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter yesterday.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipOUkaQ670BZZB0cwv-YT1zOBLdbF8BARtEBhtVJ[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 29, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> andrec10 said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter yesterday.
> ...


----------



## 180 (Mar 29, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> ScottySkis said:
> 
> 
> > We had a blast and stayed safe and far away from others. I cant believe there were 10 or so people hanging out on the Midstation deck not practicing the 6 foot rule! We said hello and kept on skiing.
> ...


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 29, 2020)

180 said:


> andrec10 said:
> 
> 
> > photo link not working
> ...


----------



## Edd (Mar 30, 2020)

*The &quot;Earn Your Turns&quot; Thread Spring 2020*

From this post, I’m reading it as the MWA is saying “you’re on your own, buddy”.  No more avalanche or conditions reports. They’re discouraging visits without full closure of the area. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-W2DkPDxsF/?igshid=17gjfdkf5na6j


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2020)

Just for perspective, for those who think that the forest service can't/won't close Tuck's, the forest services close "cousin", the national parks service, has closed 4 of it's marquee parks, Yellowstone, Grand Teton, Yosemite, and the Smokey Mountain national parks. Many national parks have also had specific sections that tend to attract a high volume of visitors closed as well.

People just need to actually stay home, and not seek any outdoor recreation/exercise out of the immediate (with say 10 miles or a town or 2 over) vicinity of where the live to stop the geographic spread of the virus

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2020)

Acadia has been closed as well.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Mar 30, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Acadia has been closed as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


Does anyone have a good sense for what a likely punishment looks like for trespassing on a closed park? Interested to know how big of a deterrent it could be.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 30, 2020)

This article is a nice summary of why you shouldn't go backcountry right now. 

https://www.outsideonline.com/2411094/backcountry-accidents-coronavirus-colorado

Skinning up Wa-Wachusett, etc... is a totally different, lower level of risk if you observe distancing and ski conservatively but anyone dropping into chutes in the Whites is just a selfish jerk.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 30, 2020)

I just checked with the White Mountains National Forest (their web page, that is) to see if hiking is still OK in that terrain. It seems to be.
Also checked a hiking report from Sunapee - it is a NH state park for those who don't venture to NH often, not only a ski area and here's a copy of it:

"Although the day clouded over, temps a comfortable high 40's, little  wind. Views good and distant under clouds. Trail up had little snow, but  patchy ice (easily avoided), and increasing mud alternating with dry  stretches.  Barebooting worked for us. Snow covered ski trails were an  easy walk down with slight loose wet snow over hard base. *Numerous  skiers/boarders from summit on down ski trails.
*A fine day. good to note when Summit trail becomes so muddy that use would be damaging."  

I underlined the interesting part of that report.  This is from this past Saturday. So if anyone is inclined to hike up the ski slopes for some turns, sounds like it's OK. Sunapee is no Tucks but it's fun and much less effort. Probably fewer people too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2020)

Sununu should be closing the parks.  Not because what is being done there is inherently conducive to spreading the virus, but because of likely unnecessary stops travelers make along the way.  Rest areas, gas stations, restaurants, liquor stores etc. 

He can close the border for all I care.  

I'm going as stircrazy as the next person just walking my own neighborhood for exercise and fresh air.  I'm trying to keep my grocery store visits to one trip a week.  When you see stacks of dead bodies in NYC being lifted into freezer trucks with fork lifts, it's not that difficult to keep this "hardship" in perspective.  I don't want that happening up here.  It's unlikely it will, but it's just not worth the risk to give people enticement to travel around. 

The hope is that if everyone does their part, we can ease back to normal life at the end of April.  I can only imagine what this would be like if it were July.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2020)

https://youtu.be/-8aw8XRl444

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 30, 2020)

there was a Youtube Video posted on KZone showing this happening in QUeens


----------



## rdart (Mar 30, 2020)

*Lost Skin*

Figured this would be a pretty good place to post. Did anyone loose a splitboard skin off little jay recently. I found one buried this past weekend. And since skinning with one skin would suck I was hoping to find the person who lost it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2020)

Stowe just announced no uphill access until further notice

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 30, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Stowe just announced no uphill access until further notice
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Woah! I bet the rest of Vail resorts will follow. Glad I hiked Huntah this weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2020)

FYI:  https://www.wcax.com/content/news/M...casters-urge-skiers-to-go-home-569251981.html


----------



## machski (Apr 1, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Sunday River:
> 
> Sunday River made the decision to suspend all resort operations on March 15 and close the mountain, lodging properties, restaurants, and base lodges until further notice. Please note that closing the mountain includes suspending all trail access including uphill travel.


Yup, they now consider it trespassing, so a fine County Sherrif may be waiting for you when you come off hill.  That was a hard pivot, but they align with SL and Loon for Boyne now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawk (Apr 2, 2020)

There are ways around everything.  Especially if you are by yourself, smart and not stupid enough to get hurt.  If I was living in Bethel, this would not stop me.  There are many very discrete places to access the snow.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 2, 2020)

And SB and MRG are closed after today.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 2, 2020)

tumbler said:


> And SB and MRG are closed after today.



Well I guess it was bound to happen.  The shrinking pool was certainly concentrating the fish.  MRG and Mt Ellen lots were 1/3 plus full last Saturday and a lot of non-green plates out there as well.  Next will be keeping the masses off of the more sensitive hiking trails until after Memorial day.  Tough in a normal year but will really be hard this year.


----------



## kbroderick (Apr 2, 2020)

flakeydog said:


> Well I guess it was bound to happen.  The shrinking pool was certainly concentrating the fish.  MRG and Mt Ellen lots were 1/3 plus full last Saturday and a lot of non-green plates out there as well.  Next will be keeping the masses off of the more sensitive hiking trails until after Memorial day.  Tough in a normal year but will really be hard this year.



The letter from Win Smith and Matt Lillard cites drawing people in as a significant reason for the closure:



			
				Win Smith and Matt Lillard said:
			
		

> ...As we have become two of the last areas permitting this activity, we are concerned that this will now bring even more people into our community at a time when it is not in anyone’s best interest. Last weekend both Sugarbush and Mad River Glen saw a large volume of visitors traveling here from around the state and beyond. Though most were practicing social distancing we unfortunately understand that some may not have been following the proper guidelines. Given the favorable weather this weekend, we would anticipate even larger numbers if we don’t close uphill travel....



Sounds rather similar to the MWAC statement prior to WMNF closing the Cutler River Drainage, and I'm sure it's been a factor in every other uphill closure this spring. It's really unfortunate, though, that people who *are* local to Pinkham Notch can't do Sherbie laps to get out and exercise, and that MRV residents can't ski in what is effectively their own backyard.

So ya'll who can't figure out how not to travel, you are a significant part of the problem. *Please stay local to your primary residence*.



Hawk said:


> There are ways around everything. Especially if you are by yourself, smart and not stupid enough to get hurt. If I was living in Bethel, this would not stop me. There are many very discrete places to access the snow.



A lot of people who are local to the places that are closing have close connections to those mountains, whether via employment or just by being committed to being in the area, and consequently have some level of inclination to behave as asked, whether out of simple respect for the people they work with and work for, or because they know that their vehicles are somewhat recognizable and even if parked in out-of-the-way corners would eventually get noticed. Risking a no-trespass order and not being allowed back on property for a year or longer isn't something that many such people would take lightly.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2020)

kbroderick said:


> The letter from Win Smith and Matt Lillard cites drawing people in as a significant reason for the closure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get it and all, but the other big concern is SAR.  Now I know that you and me will say, "we know what we are doing, we won't get hurt," but none of us know.  It happens.  That's why they are saying don't go out, especially in the WMNF.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> But that is NOT what the authorities are saying. Again, I quote:
> "They are not saying you can not do this, you are allowed to, just be smart, practice social distancing, etc.... Don't be a total bonehead like the folks at the River this past weekend."
> 
> More here:
> ...



Well, the WMNF statement says all but don't go out based on my read.  Granted, there's no real way to "close" a forest.  

https://mountwashingtonavalanchecenter.org/advisory/bulletin-issued-on-monday-march-30-2020-2/


----------



## kbroderick (Apr 2, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> I get it and all, but the other big concern is SAR. Now I know that you and me will say, "we know what we are doing, we won't get hurt," but none of us know. It happens. That's why they are saying don't go out, especially in the WMNF.



IMO, it's about picking time and place and dialing it back while also sticking with familiar activities. Owen Leepers is a pro skier out of Jackson Hole who has been posting some recent stuff that would be in the range between "sweet" and "terrifying" for me. For him, that *is *dialed back.

For me, the safest way to actually get my (active) dog enough exercise this time of year is to go skinning and skiing. When trails are dry, hiking is an option, but I'm a lot safer on skis than I am on an icy trail wearing hiking boots at this point. He's not an off-lead dog (and definitely isn't going to become one during a pandemic), so descending on skis—while potentially higher-risk for the dog—is substantially lower risk for me. I'm not sending anything particularly steep, and I'm most certainly not skiing trees with a leashed dog.

And yes, as a former patroller and a backcountry skier, I'm willing to say that I'm capable of making my own risk assessments. The scary part (IMO) is that we've all seen reports of stores sold out of skins, which strongly suggests a lot of folks who not only lack backcountry skiing experience to understand risks, but are potentially falling into a "familiarity" heuristic trap because they're in a comfortable-to-them environment that is missing the risk management usually present.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> From the page:
> 
> [FONT=&]* If venturing into the mountains, be sure to use all available resources to help plan your trip and make safe travel decisions.*
> 
> ...



Frankly, I'm not going to debate what they are or are not saying.  Especially if you're cherry picking comments.  It seems pretty clear to me, and most of the world, that the message is clear.  Here is what you missed and I have highlighted exactly what the main point is:



> At this time, the need to reduce exposure of workers and forest visitors to the novel coronavirus outweighs the value of providing avalanche safety information to backcountry travelers. This decision was made in order to better provide for public health and safety by reducing interactions between the recreating public, USFS employees and volunteers.
> 
> *NH Governor’s Order Section 18 of Executive Order 2020-04, part 4 requests that the public limit non-essential travel and further defines essential businesses and activities. Among the allowed activities are “leaving home for outdoor recreation” or “to get fresh air and exercise” provided that appropriate social distancing protocols are observed. The travel and social congregation that have continued to occur in Tuckerman Ravine, nearby trails, and parking areas suggest that more aggressive measures are needed in order to comply with state and federal guidelines intended to reduce the spread and impact of coronavirus.
> 
> ...



Let's not spin it.  It's pretty damn clear what they are saying, at least in the Tuckerman Ravine area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2020)

uphillklimber said:


> Rest assured, I did not miss any of that. But I'm not going to read only the gloomy parts of the reports.



You mean take things completely out of context?  

You're ignoring the whole point of their advisory.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't live at Sunday River any more and I am not in residence at Sugarbush.  I will do my part and stay away until a time it is safe.  But if I lived in my old place at SR, I see no harm in going to my hidden little place waking about 1/2 mile.  Skinning 1 hour and skiing back down by myself.  Mostly really low angle and with practically no way for anyone to see me.  Not even mountain ops.  Not at this place.  But this is all a moot point because I do not live there anymore and I'm not going.  Just saying.  
What I am is blessed actually.  Trail conditions where I live are the best spring conditions in years.  I have been riding MTB since February and a few of us go most days.  We meet in the trails, stay 20 or 30 feet apart and have a beer at the end.  I just feel bad for the locals.  There are some up at SR that are still discretely doing what they do and I say good for them.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 2, 2020)

oh wait, guess it's too late.  Seems to be a common theme these days.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2020)

Hope for one more day tomorrow at pats peak and if okay maybe Sunday. Bottom was getting melted out before yesterday. Steeper parts still holding snow when I saw it this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2020)

Wildcat announced today they are roping off their parking lot.  Sounds like folks still aren't getting the message......

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 3, 2020)

It’s a vicious cycle. Every area that closes down just pushes people to those few that are still not shut down and they become more crowded.  Wash, rinse, repeat. Of course the shut downs start with people not following the guidelines and coming in from out of state, etc so I guess it is no surprise we are where we are. Sure sucks for locals though, this is why we chose to live here. Now that some have ruined our limited recreational opportunities, please don’t come up and compete for our medical services. Stay home!


----------



## kbroderick (Apr 4, 2020)

...and Mt. Abram closed to uphill travel today. They were setting up a parking lot barricade when I was leaving and politely told me not to come back this spring. Too much traffic and travel and increasing pressure as other places closed.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2020)

The governor would be wise to shut down parking to out of state plates. Stiff fines. This goes for all states imo


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 4, 2020)

*The &quot;Earn Your Turns&quot; Thread Spring 2020*



snoseek said:


> The governor would be wise to shut down parking to out of state plates. Stiff fines. This goes for all states imo



Parking where  on private property?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Parking where  on private property?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I was referring to trailheads and stuff.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 4, 2020)

They should shut down parking altogether. If you can’t walk to it, you shouldn’t be there (leaving aside the issue of whether anyone should be engaging in risky activities like skiing at this time). There is no difference in driving 2 hours from the NH coast and driving 2 hours from just over the MA border.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> They should shut down parking altogether. If you can’t walk to it, you shouldn’t be there (leaving aside the issue of whether anyone should be engaging in risky activities like skiing at this time). There is no difference in driving 2 hours from the NH coast and driving 2 hours from just over the MA border.



Yep I agree keeping it local counts. I'm down in southern nh and staying close to home. Sure do miss the mountains but they ain't going anywhere


----------



## kbroderick (Apr 4, 2020)

flakeydog said:


> It’s a vicious cycle. Every area that closes down just pushes people to those few that are still not shut down and they become more crowded.  Wash, rinse, repeat. Of course the shut downs start with people not following the guidelines and coming in from out of state, etc so I guess it is no surprise we are where we are. Sure sucks for locals though, this is why we chose to live here. Now that some have ruined our limited recreational opportunities, please don’t come up and compete for our medical services. Stay home!



+1 on this.

I had been holding out hope that Mt. Abram would be able to allow access at least another week or two (which, at the current rate, is about how long I'd expect the snow to be reasonable and not silly skiing). Now I'm trying to figure out how the heck I'm going to keep myself and my dog from going crazy between now and hiking season—most trails are either still snowed in, or in a mud-season situation that makes usage a bad stewardship decision (plus those trails are getting a significant amount of traffic now with very few options available), and road-walking is both higher-risk than skiing and involves interacting with a lot more people and dogs.

I've come to the unfortunate conclusion that the number of people who don't understand that skiing (particularly when earning turns, but also can be applied to any number of any other inherently risky outdoor activities) can, for those of us who have chosen to live near reasonable venues and have the experience to evaluate and mitigate risks, be done in a manner involving reasonably low risks is significant; unfortunately, the number of people who don't understand "live near" and "in a manner involving reasonably low risks" is even more significant and resulting in very few options to get outside in a reasonable manner.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2020)

snoseek said:


> The governor would be wise to shut down parking to out of state plates. Stiff fines. This goes for all states imo



Vermont is having police monitor places.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 4, 2020)

kbroderick said:


> +1 on this.
> 
> I had been holding out hope that Mt. Abram would be able to allow access at least another week or two (which, at the current rate, is about how long I'd expect the snow to be reasonable and not silly skiing). Now I'm trying to figure out how the heck I'm going to keep myself and my dog from going crazy between now and hiking season—most trails are either still snowed in, or in a mud-season situation that makes usage a bad stewardship decision (plus those trails are getting a significant amount of traffic now with very few options available), and road-walking is both higher-risk than skiing and involves interacting with a lot more people and dogs.
> 
> I've come to the unfortunate conclusion that the number of people who don't understand that skiing (particularly when earning turns, but also can be applied to any number of any other inherently risky outdoor activities) can, for those of us who have chosen to live near reasonable venues and have the experience to evaluate and mitigate risks, be done in a manner involving reasonably low risks is significant; unfortunately, the number of people who don't understand "live near" and "in a manner involving reasonably low risks" is even more significant and resulting in very few options to get outside in a reasonable manner.



That last paragraph is a long run on sentence 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2020)

Remember when places are crowded everyone else is the idiot for being there not you.


----------



## skiur (Apr 5, 2020)

Stay home


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 5, 2020)

skiur said:


> Stay home



Or else? 






Ironically she would have had no human contact except for being asked to get out of her car by the police.

I would argue it's part of mental well being for a short site seeing trip .


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 5, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Remember when places are crowded everyone else is the idiot for being there not you.



:lol:

And unlike all the other idiots, they know how to eliminate the inherent risks of their irresponsible behavior....


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 13, 2020)

*The &quot;Earn Your Turns&quot; Thread Spring 2020*

We  had  what appears to be the last snowfall 
It’s now 60 and raining hard  
I have been hiking a lot during the pandemic
It’s my back yard 
Mostly Lincoln peak a few mt Ellen’s  and Sunday I ventured to the forbidden  zone 
I was rewarded with  fresh spring dense snow 
The runs early before the warm up were stellar some of the best Ive had up there’re  .the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sun came out and cooked it but I had a great morning on my old ski hill  lots of memories best time to experience it is closed and empty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[








https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200413/854c66be729e43563b0acb3936c689b9.jpg[/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2020)

So you committed a crime and trespassed on sugarbush property?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Apr 13, 2020)

^^^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> So you committed a crime and trespassed on sugarbush property?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Maybe I am wrong, but some of that looks like MRG.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 13, 2020)

Slalom Hill. 

At least someone is having fun. Problem is the masses cannot be trusted.  Looks like “don’t ask don’t tell” season at this point. If no one saw you, were you there?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 13, 2020)

The old time Pa. farmers had a saying dealing with unwanted critters ." Shoot ,shovel and shut up ". So Skin, Ski and shut up.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 14, 2020)

flakeydog said:


> If no one saw you, were you there?


If you post pics on the net, complete with selfie, yes, you were there. Not saying that if it's in your back yard it's a bad thing, but posting about it might not be so smart.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 14, 2020)

Don’t care  how’s that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2020)

STREETSKIER said:


> Don’t care  how’s that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You took a picture of yourself in a place that has been noted to not allow up hill travel at this time. Either you’re a fuckin’ idiot or just a fuckin’ idiot. The guy running the place is on this forum as well.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Apr 14, 2020)

Sooooo many Karens.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2020)

I actually don’t care he did it but he posted it with pictures so he is an idiot.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tumbler (Apr 14, 2020)

I think he'll be ok, clearly you don't ski or ride Bush so you don't know who he is.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

I can't blame him considering where he lives.  I do know him and can understand why he went.  I have always said if you do it, be real discrete and by yourself.  I am not going to be a hypocrite and I am not gong to feel bad for all the people who can't travel and see this.  If I lived on the mountain and was in his position, I would probably do the same.  That is a privilege of your life choice to live on the mountain.  Just because other people chose to live elsewhere and are now banned from traveling and coming to the hill should not restrict your right to be there.  Especially if you are not with anyone, can walk out your door and skin up by yourself.  The rules are there for the uninformed, the careless, the clueless, the thoughtless that come, congregate and do not social distance.  It is also there so that people do not get bummed out and so that they don't get all riled up like on here.  I say just suck it up and understand that the rules are there for the people that lack good judgement.  That is not him.

That doesn't look like ski tracks.  ;-)


----------



## skiur (Apr 14, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I can't blame him considering where he lives.  I do know him and can understand why he went.  I have always said if you do it, be real discrete and by yourself.  I am not going to be a hypocrite and I am not gong to feel bad for all the people who can't travel and see this.  If I lived on the mountain and was in his position, I would probably do the same.  That is a privilege of your life choice to live on the mountain.  Just because other people chose to live elsewhere and are now banned from traveling and coming to the hill should not restrict your right to be there.  Especially if you are not with anyone, can walk out your door and skin up by yourself.  The rules are there for the uninformed, the careless, the clueless, the thoughtless that come, congregate and do not social distance.  It is also there so that people do not get bummed out and so that they don't get all riled up like on here.  I say just suck it up and understand that the rules are there for the people that lack good judgement.  That is not him.
> 
> That doesn't look like ski tracks.  ;-)



I agree with you on all points except good judgement point.  Posting it online was not good judgement.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

Ya that was a little over the top but I get the feeling the post was kind of a protest.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 14, 2020)

You people are hilarious. Jesus Christ. Guy lives on the mountain and posted some nice pics of his day out there. You Karens then decide to light him up because he was sharing his experience with you. Hey if you don’t like it then don’t read the thread, you’re not going to stop one single person by being a little whiny baby every time someone says they hiked a closed mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Apr 14, 2020)

And by posting it he is encouraging people to head to the mountain from other places possibly bringing the virus with him.  Have any of your friends or family died yet?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2020)

I don’t give a fuck if he is Jesus Christ. Posting it was stupid. Like I said I don’t care that he skied it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

skiur said:


> And by posting it he is encouraging people to head to the mountain from other places possibly bringing the virus with him.  Have any of your friends or family died yet?



No he is not!  Honestly, If you are weak minded enough that that post gets you in a car to drive up there and go then it's your issue not his.  You act like people just short circuit and go.  It's more like people are jealous and have to lash out.  Just take it for what it is.  Really nice pictures and stoke for the next time you ski.


----------



## skiur (Apr 14, 2020)

Hawk said:


> No he is not!  Honestly, If you are weak minded enough that that post gets you in a car to drive up there and go then it's your issue not his.  You act like people just short circuit and go.  It's more like people are jealous and have to lash out.  Just take it for what it is.  Really nice pictures and stoke for the next time you ski.



Yes he is. 
People will see him doing it and copy it whether you believe it or not.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> I don’t give a fuck if he is Jesus Christ. Posting it was stupid. Like I said I don’t care that he skied it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Stupid to you.  Not that big a deal by others.  Call him out all you want.  Your getting worked up about nothing.  Surprising because you usually are one of the more level head ones on here.  I am surprised the all knowing and all seeing Bennedict Arnold hasn't piped in.  LOL


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

skiur said:


> Yes he is.
> People will see him doing it and copy it whether you believe it or not.



People ski every day.  You only have to put on your binoculars to see.  But alas, it will all be gone very soon and people will forget.  I totally envy my friends that are there skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2020)

I am lucky enough to be around places I can skin up and ski. I just don’t post about it. As I said I am fine with him doing it. Other have said and it is human to see others do things and do them as well. “Hey if he can do it why can’t I?” I am trying to be rational and I personally would not go even seeing that he did but others who are less rational may.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2020)

OK  I hear you.  Not smart to post.  May this be over soon and we can at least enjoy the good weather coming.  I need to get out on my Bike more.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2020)

Glad fishing has been good.

I've lost interest in the 19-20 ski season.

Here's to 20-21!


----------

